# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  هكذا يكون مزاجه في رمضان

## راشد مرجي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قالت: لا أعرف كيف فعلت ذلك، أعلم أني أخطأت خطأً كبيراً بما ارتكبته، لكن غضبه وعصبيته التي ترافق صيامه أفقدتني صوابي، فقذفت بالسيجارة إلى فمه ليهدأ..! 

في بعض البيوت تزداد المشاحنات والمشاكل بين الأزواج في ساعات الصيام على الرغم مما يضفيه رمضان من سكينة ورضا في النفس.. إلا أن بعض الذين اعتادوا التدخين أو شرب المنبهات بكثرة من قهوة أو شاي غالباً ما يكونون سيئي المزاج أثناء فترة الصيام حيث إنهم وصلوا لمرحلة الإدمان، فالمدخن الذي يواظب على التدخين يوميا ولمدة طويلة يكون في الحقيقة مدمنا على التبغ، يقول الدكتور "محمد كمال الشريف": عندما ينقطع شارب التبغ عن التدخين لبضع ساعات يبدأ يعاني من أعراض الحرمان منه حيث اعتادت عليه خلايا دماغه، فيشعر بالعصبية وسرعة الغضب والتململ والصداع، وضعف التركيز وانخفاض المزاج، والقلق وضعف الذاكرة، واضطراب النوم، وهذه الأعراض ناجمة عن الإدمان على التبغ، وليست ناتجة عن الصيام بحد ذاته، فالشخص الطبيعي الذي لم يدمن شيئا لا يمر بها إن صام. 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*كما أن هناك إدمانا آخر شائعا بين الناس يتسبب في عصبية بعض الصائمين، وهو الإدمان على الكافيين، وهي المادة المنبِّهة في القهوة والشاي والكولا، والانقطاع المفاجئ عن الكافيين يتسبب - إن طالت ساعاته - بشعور المدمن بالكسل والنعاس، وفقْد الرغبة في العمل، وبالعصبية وانخفاض المزاج، وإذا بلغ الانقطاع عن الكافايين عند المدمن عليه ثماني عشرة ساعة أو أكثر فقد يصيبه صداع يشمل رأسه كله، ويتميز بأن الألم فيه نابض يشتد مع كل ضربة من ضربات القلب، لذا ينصح الدكتور محمد كمال الشريف من أدمن على الكافيين أن يخفف تناوله للقهوة والشاي والكولا تخفيفا تدريجيا قبل رمضان، وذلك استعدادا للصيام، وعليه أن يتناول شيئا منها عند السحور، حتى لا يعاني من أعراض الحرمان منها أثناء الصيام. 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*السهر
 كما يتأثر المزاج نتيجة السهر أمام شاشات التلفاز لمتابعة البرامج التي تتنافس في عرضها الفضائيات في هذا الشهر الكريم مما يقلل ساعات الراحة والنوم وبالتالي فهي لا تكفي الإنسان لكي يستعيد نشاطه، فيأتي عليه النهار بمسؤولياته وقد أهلكه الإرهاق، وتكون ساعات النهار بالنسبة له شاقة ومزعجة، وذلك نتيجة نقص النوم، وليس نتيجة للصيام. 
وقد خلق الله النهار لننشط فيه ونبتغي من فضل الله، وخلق الليل لنسكن فيه، والنوم نعمة من نعم الله علينا، فيه راحة لجهازنا العصبي، قال - تعالى -: (هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُواْ فِيهِ وَالنَّهَارَ مُبْصِرًا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ)، لكن الله أثنى على المتقين بأنهم كانوا قليلاً من الليل ما يهجعون، قال - تعالى -: (إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ* آخِذِينَ مَا آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُحْسِنِينَ* كَانُوا قَلِيلا مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ* وَبِالأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ*) والسهر هنا يختلف عن السهر الذي نتحدث عنه، فهذا السهر الذي فيه قيام الليل والتهجد في الأسحار يتسبب في اعتدال وتحسن في مزاج القائمين والمتهجدين، حيث كشفت دراسات الأطباء النفسيين في السنين الأخيرة أن حرمان المريض المصاب بالاكتئاب النفسي من النوم في النصف الثاني من الليل له فعل عجيب في تخفيف اكتئابه النفسي وتحسين مزاجه حتى لو كان من الحالات التي لم تنفع فيها الأدوية المضادة للاكتئاب. 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*ترك السحور 
يتسبب أحياناً الجوع والعطش في التأثير على مزاج الصائم، ويمكن تجاوز ذلك بتعجيل الفطور والحرص على تناول وجبة السحور، حيث نهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن تأخير الفطر من جهة، فقال: "لا يزال الناس بخير ما عجلوا الفطر". 
وحثنا على السحور من جهة أخرى فقال: "تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة" فالسحور يجلب المزيد من الثواب؛ لأنه سنة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -. 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*بعض ما نأكل
ربما لا تعلم المرأة وهي تقف في المطبخ وتفكر بإعداد الفطور أو السحور أن لنوعية الطعام الذي تعده تأثيرا على مزاج زوجها، بل وجميع أفراد أسرتها إذ إن هناك علاقة وثيقة تربط نظام الغذاء عند الفرد بصحته النفسية وشعوره بالسعادة. 
تفيد الدكتورة "منى الصواف" أنّ نوعية المأكولات التي يتناولها الإنسان تساهم إلى حدٍّ كبير في تحديد مزاجه. وتنصح الجميع باعتماد نظامٍ غذائي متوازن، غير أنّها تشير إلى أنّ تناول البروتين والمواد الدهنية ليلاً قد يؤدي إلى نومٍ مضطربٍ تشوبه الكوابيس كما يولد مزاجاً معكّراً في الصباح التالي. 
وتضيف شارحة، إنّ البروتين والمواد الدهنية تحرم الدماغ من الاستفادة من مادة السيروتونين، وهي الهرمونات المسؤولة عن صفاء المزاج والشعور بالسعادة. وأمّا الكربوهيدرات، وهي عبارة عن النشويات الموجودة بكمية كبيرة في الخبز والمعجنات والبطاطس، بالإضافة إلى السكريات الموجودة بوجهٍ خاص في المأكولات والمشروبات التي تحتوي على السكر، فهي تساعد الدماغ على الاستفادة من مادة السيروتونين، وتساهم بالتالي في المحافظة على مزاج معتدل خلال ساعات النوم ولدى الاستيقاظ في ساعات الصباح الأولى. 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*حتى لا تغضب تذكر: 
- الصيام فيه تقديم رضا الله على النفس، وتضحية بالوجود الشخصي بالامتناع عن الطعام والشراب، وبالوجود النوعي بالإمساك عن الشهوة الجنسية، وذلك ابتغاء وجه الله وحده، الذي لا يتقرب لغيره من الناس بمثل هذا الأسلوب من القربات، ومن هنا كان ثوابه عظيما، يوضحه ويبين علته قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "كل عمل ابن آدم يضاعف، الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف، قال الله - تعالى -: إلا الصوم فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به، يدع طعامه وشرابه وشهوته من أجلي" 
- الصيام يعلم قوة الإرادة ويعد الإنسان لمواجهة جميع احتمالات الحياة بحلوها ومرها وسائر متقابلاتها ليجعل منه رجلاً كاملاً في عقله ونفسه وجسمه، 
- الصيام الكامل يكف الإنسان عن الكذب والزور والفحش والنظر المحرم والغش وسائر المحرمات، وفي الحديث الشريف: "من لم يدع قول الزور والعمل به فليس لله حاجة في أن يدع طعامه وشرابه". 
*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------

